# 4 Tips for Choosing the Best Boots for Plumbers



## PlumbingZone (Feb 10, 2016)

For a busy plumbing contractor, choosing the best work boots is as important as choosing the best tools. Every plumber needs a quality pair of work boots while on the job to be sure he or she can work throughout the day without constant strain or stress on their feet. Ideally, boots for plumbers should be comfortable, durable and soled in a non-slip material that will protect him from falls on often slick, wet surfaces.

The enormous range in choices can be intimidating, but here are several tips on choosing the best pair for the job. Choosing work boots naturally depends on your spending capacity, but don’t take chances with your comfort and safety for a few bucks. 

*1. Choose the Right Boots for the Job*

The work boot market is constantly evolving, full of new designs, technological developments and the latest “trends” in industry footwear. Knowing what you need and learning how to navigate stores and websites full of available work boots will help you find the right pair. 

Knowing the types of safety features built into work boots is key to starting any search. Always inquire whether there are specific safety requirements for a specific job before buying boots. And remember, although it’s great to weigh the opinions of others, the best work boots for another plumber may not be your best choice.

*2. Check with the Experts*

OSHA oversees guidelines for industry foot protection based on requirements established by ANSI. These rules help ensure that skilled plumbing contractors wear the right protective gear when facing various potential hazards. It’s important to first review the guidelines and then choose the work boots that satisfy them. 

*3. Construction Features*

Before you tackle actual shopping, either online or in a store, it’s important to know what features will best fit your needs. That starts with knowing what types of safety and technology are built into which work boots. Here are a few key factors to consider:

*Waterproof*

Plumbing contractors often face the worst types of damp, wet or sticky environments, so choosing waterproof boots is a must.

The Dickies Men's Challenger Waterproof Work Boot is a lightweight, steel-toe lace-up boot with a padded collar and tongue and a fully lined, moisture-wicking interior. The price is reasonable at about $105.

Made in the USA, the Irish Setter Men’s 6” Leather Work Boot (Ashby model) is made of full grain, waterproof leather and features a rubber-EVA Traction Tred that offers high resistance to slipping. Depending on the style, these boots cost between $145 and $155. 

*Durability*

Water, mud and other disgusting liquids will constantly put your work boots up to the test of their durability. Your primary task in this context is to get boots that are made of reliable components.

*Style *

Lace-up work boots have always been the standard, but pull-ons offer similar comfort levels and safety features. So this decision is a matter of personal preference and convenience

•	The Revolver Steel-toe Work Boot by Caterpillar is a sturdy, thick-soled pull-on that costs about $110.

•	The Wolverine Multishox Romeo Pull On Boot is a light-weight, low pull-on that’s a good choice for plumbers who specialize in residential work. The steel toe models cost about $119, while soft toes are about half the price.​
*Surface friction *

When it comes to preventing dangerous accidents on slick surfaces, choosing a pair of work boots with a good quality non-slip outsole can help prevent often serious injuries.

*Comfort *

It doesn’t matter how warm, dry and protected your feet are if you aren’t comfortable while working. Well-cushioned inner soles and padded collars will help prevent tired, aching feet at the end of a long day.

*Lifespan*

A good rule of thumb is to look for work boots made of quality full grain leather that can last for many years to come when cared for properly. Work boots with a guarantee of up to two years is a good place to start.

*4. Safety Features*

Plumbing contractors often work in hazardous environments, in both commercial and residential locations. Whether or not every job site presents a high risk of injury, go for a well-made work boot that features built-in protection.

*Steel Toe Boots*: Steel toes have long been the traditional choice for foot protection in all branches of the contracting industry. 

*Aluminum Toe Boots*: These boots offer more lightweight protection, but still meet industry safety standards due to the thick layer of protective aluminum in the boots.

*Composite Toe Boots*: The toe protection in composite toes can be constructed of Kevlar, plastic or carbon fiber. They also meet safety standards, but are by far the bulkiest models. Because they don’t contain metal, they’re a good option when working on metal-free jobsites.

Laying a foundation for your safety on the job should start from the ground up, so use the same care when shopping for work boots as you would with any other type of important equipment. Do some research and weigh the pros and cons of each brand and style before choosing the right work boots for your needs.


----------



## Buddy (Oct 25, 2009)

*Work Boots*

Hello Plumbing zone friends, has anyone tried the "Duluth" work boots yet?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

nope, but their underwear commercials are funny as hell....


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I believe the Daluth boots are actually Thorogood boots.. Think I read Daluth contracts them.. If so I would buy for sure.. But I would just buy Thorogood boots.. I love them .


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fun boot fact for ya- last time I was getting new boots I told the Red Wings salesman that I think I walk funny because my left inner toe portion of the sole wears out a lot quicker than the rest. He says you're a service plumber right? I say yes, what's that have to do with it? He tells me you're in and out of the truck multiple times a day and that's your pivot foot. I never thought about that and it makes sense. He says "it's my job to know these things".


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*All Trades work boots should not ... have ...*


Clea-ted souls capable of picking up mud & stones. Why you can't wipe them
and they make a mess when the mud dries and then falls out. As to stones they can get expensive. True story follows ... New house ready for finish -- plumber in bath room setting fixtures .... Short circuit comes in from out side, walked through stoned driveway, comes into bath gets up on the tub rim to trim out the bath light. Twists his feet and scratches the tub rim with the stones caught in his shoes. Ruined the tub rim on a tiled in cast iron tub -- irreparable, he was caught in the act and they paid big time. 
I just wonder how many times something was messed up with those type of soles. Even with booties on the stones could still scratch. As a employer I forbid the wearing of that type shoe.


----------

